# Vendors please bring this in... Uwell Nunchuck Mod



## Kalashnikov (21/2/18)

Hi Vendors,

I see a new device coming out that has been exactly what i and many people im sure would be keen on...

A regulated pen mod that takes an external 18650.

Hope we can see these come in. Also especially if we can get just the mod in and not necessarily the whole tank starter kit...

Thanks




http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/211...inless-steel-580w-1-x-18650.html#.Wo0VZ6iWbIU

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Vendors,
> 
> I see a new device coming out that has been exactly what i and many people im sure would be keen on...
> 
> ...


These things will most likely retail for around R850, just the mod, no tank or battery. I wasn't going to keep these but if you want one I can hook you up when they become available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> These things will most likely retail for around R850, just the mod, no tank or battery. I wasn't going to keep these but if you want one I can hook you up when they become available.


Sounds like a plan! Im sure there will be a good number of people keen on this. Hopefully they will reply on this thread. Thanks a Lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (2/3/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Sounds like a plan! Im sure there will be a good number of people keen on this. Hopefully they will reply on this thread. Thanks a Lot!




Hi!

We have stock of the Tesla Macan -

Pen style design
Single 18650 MOD with max 90W output
Unique bottom internal structure to ensure zero leaking
Easy top fill system
Adjustable airflow system
Compatible with TFV8 baby coil

Goes for R650 excluding battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (2/3/18)

Mida Khan said:


> Hi!
> 
> We have stock of the Tesla Macan -
> 
> ...


@Mida Khan is the wattage adjustable?


----------



## Slick (2/3/18)

Ok I see that its not regulated,so its very similar to a Smok priv8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnG (2/3/18)

@Kalashnikov The SMOK Priv V8 is almost a pen style device that uses an 18650. I say almost because its not completely cylindrical.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/18)

JohnG said:


> @Kalashnikov The SMOK Priv V8 is almost a pen style device that uses an 18650. I say almost because its not completely cylindrical.


Yup that is true however its not wattage adjustable nor does it have a screen. This is why im so keen for the nunchuck. its basically a box mod in a tube

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

